# campsite map



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Just looking through the map there are a lot more campsites in the "find a campsite section" than appear on the map I just wonder why...aido :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...because its a new facility and it requires all original submitters to enter map locations into the database, they will then appear on the google map.

Have a look here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23704-.html

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> ...because its a new facility and it requires all original submitters to enter map locations into the database, they will then appear on the google map.
> 
> Have a look here...
> 
> ...


Just to add a bit more to the correct answer given by Pet.

In the original database adding lat and long was an option and for those without GPS quite a difficult one to fill in. For example maps normally have grid references not Lat and Long so you had to find conversion software/website. The result many left it out. In fact about three quarters did that. Also for a time there were problems you entered a latitude the database presented it as a longitude and vice versa.

Given the difficulties involved its no wonder that some French aires ended up in Somalia.

Regards Frank


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

As Peejay says, the map is a new facility, and all site entries have to be linked on to the map. It would be appreciated if members who have entered sites in the database could update them, and link the site to the map.

The mods are on a programme of editing entries so every site in the database can be linked to the map. With some entries it is not clear to somebody who hasn't been to the site or aire as to its exact position, so the originator's input would be appreciated wherever possible.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> As Peejay says, the map is a new facility, and all site entries have to be linked on to the map. It would be appreciated if members who have entered sites in the database could update them, and link the site to the map.
> 
> The mods are on a programme of editing entries so every site in the database can be linked to the map. With some entries it is not clear to somebody who hasn't been to the site or aire as to its exact position, so the originator's input would be appreciated wherever possible.


Does that mean my help is no longer needed (volunteered to and accepted by Nuke) now the mods are on the case?

Regars frank


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Does that mean my help is no longer needed (volunteered to and accepted by Nuke) now the mods are on the case?


Hi Frank
yes thx for the initial help but its a huge task and so i spent some time giving the mods the permissions required to be able to commence work on it, with around 8-10 of us working on it many hands make light work


----------

